

Tomorrow turkish redditors will be lost, due to governmnet - g-garron
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/jptna/tomorrow_we_lose_our_turkish_redditors_to_a/

======
tzs
No link or cite or anything in there to explain what is happening. Just a
self-post by a 1 month old Reddit account. This doesn't seem worthy of HN (or
of any other forum). If something is actually happening, a real link should be
submitted.

------
afsina
No it will not happen tomorrow. The law in question is already postponed to
November. Title is very sensational without reason. I think the usage of
filter is not mandatory. Current already censored package will be used as
default AFAIK.

